# Help! Junior Handler Wanna Be



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

I posted this in the main discussion before realizing that it fit this category better. 

I am wanting to start showing golden retrievers. My sister has a golden retriever male with good conformation that she says I can show. I have limited show knowledge and had a couple questions I thought people here could help with. 1st off, can I title my sisters dog if I compete as a junior handler? 2nd. Will I be competing against dogs who are championed? 3rd. I know a dog has to have 3 majors to become a champion, but how many dogs have to be in the ring for a major? And finally (for now at least) do you have to come in first to place? Thanks, Kylie. 

Also my sisters male (Aus) has never been shown, any tips for getting him ready for the show ring? Specifically he has never been taught to stack. THANKS!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Kylie! I am afraid I'm not knowledgeable about showing, but I bet someone here will see this and give you some answers. If you don't get enough information, you might try going to the AKC (American Kennel Club) website and looking for information there.

http://www.akc.org/dog_shows_trials/conformation/
http://classic.akc.org/kids_juniors/index.cfm?nav_area=kids_juniors

I just wanted to tell you that I admire you for having the initiative to start working on your dreams. Do you have a driver's license so you could join your local kennel club and maybe find a mentor in your area who could help you? Whatever you do, don't give up, I wish my daughters would take an interest in showing and training dogs, I think it could be a terrific thing to get involved with.... best of luck to you


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks Nolefan! Looked up the links and they were very helpful.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Where are you located?? You might be able to get into contact with a breeder that could help you out, or contact the breeder of your sister's dog to see if they can help you out.

If the dog is show quality, your breeder will give you tons of help on how to find someone who can show you a thing or two about the sport of dogs! 

I started out as a Junior and haven't stopped showing.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Where are you located?? You might be able to get into contact with a breeder that could help you out, or contact the breeder of your sister's dog to see if they can help you out.

If the dog is show quality, your breeder will give you tons of help on how to find someone who can show you a thing or two about the sport of dogs! 

I started out as a Junior and haven't stopped showing.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I also have a daughter who is ten that is showing some interest in this too. Do you have a golden retriever club near you? You can join as a family, it is a great way to meet all kinds of golden people.


Caryn (or anybody else),

To be a junior handler, are you judged by the dog or your handling skills? Can you use a neutered dog in the ring?

I remember you coming on the board and trying to learn where to start yourself.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

MaddieMagoo said:


> You might be able to get into contact with a breeder that could help you out, or contact the breeder of your sister's dog to see if they can help you out.
> 
> If the dog is show quality, your breeder will give you tons of help on how to find someone who can show you a thing or two about the sport of dogs!


Unfortunately his breeder just had one female that was his pet who had 3(?) litters. He bred under the supervision of the stud dogs owner (a bigger show breeder in the area, I believe it was Lakebreeze). I am currently trying to get in touch with his sire's owner.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Here are the AKC rules on Junior Showmanship http://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/REJRSH.pdf

One of the key differences to note between the breed ring and the juniors ring, is that in Conformation Juniors YOU are being judged on your ability to properly present the dog--the dog's conformation is not being judged, and you will be competing agains other Juniors with a variety of dog breeds. If you compete in the regular class breed competition, then your dog's conformation is being judged, and your goal is to enhance that to give your dog the best chance of winning.

Finding a good handling class to go to in your area is important to doing well. Many of the kids competing in Juniors are excellent handlers and competition is fierce! Often, professional handlers living in the area will run classes (so check out the websites of any you may know), or the local kennel club will have some of their top owner handlers teaching (class offerings will also generally be posted on the club website).


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I also have a daughter who is ten that is showing some interest in this too. Do you have a golden retriever club near you? You can join as a family, it is a great way to meet all kinds of golden people.
> 
> 
> Caryn (or anybody else),
> ...


Yep, for Juniors you are judged upon how you present the dog to the best of your ability, which includes grooming and the proper exercise for the breed. 

Kylie, if you have any questions, don't hesitate to Private Message me on here. 

You can show a spayed/neutered dog in the Juniors ring. Juniors is very competitive, but with the right connections, you can always be on a lease or some sort of thing for your Juniors career, with someone else's dog. Let me know where you're located and I can help!


----------



## Nika2012 (Apr 30, 2013)

And it is ok if your sisters dog is not perfect! My first Golden was a pet and could not compete in the Breed ring but I did well in Juniors. Good judges will judge the handler but there are still those that will look at the dogs also making things unfair. Networking(Talking to others) with people in your area that are in the Juniors ring can give you more info on judges and things like that so you do not waste your money showing under these types of judges. If you are interested in the Breed ring you can still enter to get familiar I still did and had fun and had many judges tell me I need a better dog but I did great as a handler!! Networking is key... Meet as many people as you can and ask a million questions... Don't be afraid to approach anyone(although be courtious and wait until they are done in the ring themselves) they are very willing to help. Good Luck and Have Fun!!


----------

